# Elderberry for bronchitis?



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

Has anyone ever used elderberry capsules for childrens' bronchitis 
and allergies?

Once school starts in the fall, our two grandkids, 6 and 8, who live with us start bringing respiratory bugs home. DH has always gotten bronchitis which hangs on for a long time. Sometimes he sees a doctor for antibiotics.

A couple of weeks ago when he came down with it, I gave him elderberry and he was over it within a week!

This morning I had to take our grandson to the Dr. for bronchitis and asked about elderberry. He didn't know anything about it, but looked it up online and said it would be up to me if I wanted to use it. He prescribed antibiotics and an antihistamine. 

Would a portion of the capsule, according to weight, be used, like a quarter of it? Are there any side effects?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

We have started using elderberry syrup in the past year. My dd who gets pneumonia every year had her first year without it. She has a cold now and is taking the syrup again and recovering faster than her sister who didn't take it. I have heard you can eat the dried berries as well. I don't know anything about capsule form though. I am hoping to grow elderberries next year if i can remember where i put the seeds.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

According to the bottle of syrup I have you can take a teaspoon a day as a preventive measure and two teaspoons for times a day if you are sick.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

Agreed. I take elderberry every day to maintain my immune system. If I feel a cold or other illness coming on, I double my dose until it stops or is resolved. I make my own glycerite/Sambucol-wanna-be twice a year.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have two black elderberry bushes that produced quite a bit of fruit this year. Not sure how to work with them, I froze them all. Would sure like to understand what to do with these to create that healthy syrup you are all talking about. Care to share your recipies?


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

i just rinse well put in pot, cover with water and slow simmer for about 30 minutes, then mash through strainer. I add honey to mine and refrigerate.


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies!

We have a huge elderberry bush that's fruit dried up the last two summers because of the drought so I bought the capsules at a health food store. I have made the syrup in the past.

The berries have to be boiled at least 10 minutes so they won't be poisonous.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Poisonous? I eat elderberries fresh from the tree. Are you sure you're not talking about "poke salet"?


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

This is recipe I use for the grandkids or those in the family who don't want the alcohol:

https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/newsletter/10/november/elderberrysyrup.php

Otherwise I make a tincture out of fresh or dried elderberries and vodka. 
I've never boiled the elderberries for either version.


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

Mine are wild elderberries. Farther down in this article it tells about eatng them raw.

http://thebaldgourmet.com/what-are-elderberries/#sthash.0WNjI3Do.dpbs


----------

